# Question about snowboarding goggles fogging up...



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

ok, heres the deal with fogging goggles, I would know because i also paintball.

When you rest any type of goggles snowboard, or being paintball FYI, umm your sweating and the condensation and wetness on the top of your head along with the heat from your head will cause the googles to fog.

I had my goggles on top of my skullie today and they were fine, could be your lenses- get anti fog if possible.

Reducing fog either spit on them and wipe it off or you could buy special solution to put on your googles with anit-fog.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Edge said:


> ok, heres the deal with fogging goggles, I would know because i also paintball.
> 
> When you rest any type of goggles snowboard, or being paintball FYI, umm your sweating and the condensation and wetness on the top of your head along with the heat from your head will cause the googles to fog.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. The reason why I am so baffled by this is because I have heard a ton of reports that these goggles rarely ever fog. The goggles are supposedly anti-fog, double lensed, and have ventilation.

I am also concerned about the condensation spots between lenses.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

i work at a paintball field and to stop fogging we mix a small amount of dish soap with water and spray it on the lenses (spray on the inside)... and let it dry, the soap creates a clear film over the lens. only use enough soap to slightly change the colour of the water, depending how much water you use, you may only need one small squirt of soap.
for diving i spit in my mask.

i was talking to a guy who works at one of my local board shops and he is sponsored by dragon and even he said dragons will fog more than other goggles in the same price range... he said it will happen alot if you lift them off your face alot... this is the thing that turned me away from them... i already own spy blizzards and have never had a problem, so i went with spy orbits instead


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

OK, I used to have a big problems with fog, too. Now, its all fixed. Here are a few things to consider:

(1) The first thing to check is that the goggles fit your face correctlly. Goggles come in different sizes. Make sure you have the right size.

(2) NEVER touch the inside of googles with you hands. If so, you can mess-up the anti-fog stuff.

(3) NEVER take your goggles off and put them on your head when you are outside. Put them on your face, and don't take them off until either (a) they are fogged up, or (b) your done riding for awhile. If they do fog-up, take them off, and let them dry on their own. 

(4) Losen the neck of your jacket-up when you are in the lift line. Heat can rise-up from your body, and exit the top of your jacket. If your jacket is closed-up, the heat will go right-up to your head, and goggles. This can cause fog. Part of this is also to not overdress. Be warm, but not too warm. Exercise, skiing, or any movement generates heat and if sweat is forming on your forehead, your goggles fog up. Take off a few layers until you are comfortable.

(5) I found have that if your wear your googles OVER something (i.e. hat, beenie, mask, etc), that the thinner the material, the better. If it something really thick, the goggles have to deal with different "levels," and can thus cause some problems.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

if new goggles are fogging take them back, especially if there fogging between the lenses. New goggles shouldn't fog even if you breath on em.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

even though most of these people are giving you good advice, i hate to brake it to you but its cause you bought dx's. its not really the goggles themselves its just that there not high end (like $85 or more). some might say you dont need goggles that expensive but its so worth it. my friend has the smith Phenoms and he can breath on them, up into them, put them on is head, eat sh!t, anything and they dont fog, and we hike the park. another friend has anon figments which he often describes to people as sex for you face. they perform just like the Phenoms with the whole fog thing. just get some anons, the figments are only like $85 maybe $90


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

I wonder if anyone here SCUBA dives also?

I dive quite a bit, and we use Sea Drops on the inside of the lens to eliminate fogging. Yes, spit does work quite well also.

I just don't have the guts to try Sea Drops on my Oakley Wisdoms for fear of ruining the factory coating. I don't have any problem with the Oaks fogging up or anything, but I love how Sea Drops keeps everything crystal clear while diving.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

andrew_schenk said:


> i work at a paintball field and to stop fogging we mix a small amount of dish soap with water and spray it on the lenses (spray on the inside)... and let it dry, the soap creates a clear film over the lens. only use enough soap to slightly change the colour of the water, depending how much water you use, you may only need one small squirt of soap.
> for diving i spit in my mask.
> 
> i was talking to a guy who works at one of my local board shops and he is sponsored by dragon and even he said dragons will fog more than other goggles in the same price range... he said it will happen alot if you lift them off your face alot... this is the thing that turned me away from them... i already own spy blizzards and have never had a problem, so i went with spy orbits instead


Thanks for the tips. That sucks about what your friend says... Shoot!!



sedition said:


> OK, I used to have a big problems with fog, too. Now, its all fixed. Here are a few things to consider:
> 
> (1) The first thing to check is that the goggles fit your face correctlly. Goggles come in different sizes. Make sure you have the right size.
> 
> ...


Nice! Thanks for the tips. I'll make sure to consider these next time up on the slopes! 



rektek said:


> if new goggles are fogging take them back, especially if there fogging between the lenses. New goggles shouldn't fog even if you breath on em.


Yeah, I am debating whether to take these back. Do you think I can return them after I wore them once? Do any of you know what Sports Authority's return policy is?



Nivek said:


> even though most of these people are giving you good advice, i hate to brake it to you but its cause you bought dx's. its not really the goggles themselves its just that there not high end (like $85 or more). some might say you dont need goggles that expensive but its so worth it. my friend has the smith Phenoms and he can breath on them, up into them, put them on is head, eat sh!t, anything and they dont fog, and we hike the park. another friend has anon figments which he often describes to people as sex for you face. they perform just like the Phenoms with the whole fog thing. just get some anons, the figments are only like $85 maybe $90


Damn...Thanks for the advice on the Phenoms and Figments. 



stevetim said:


> I wonder if anyone here SCUBA dives also?
> 
> I dive quite a bit, and we use Sea Drops on the inside of the lens to eliminate fogging. Yes, spit does work quite well also.
> 
> I just don't have the guts to try Sea Drops on my Oakley Wisdoms for fear of ruining the factory coating. I don't have any problem with the Oaks fogging up or anything, but I love how Sea Drops keeps everything crystal clear while diving.


Nice, I may have to try that if I keeps these goggles.

Thanks everyone for the help and advice!


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

rektek said:


> New goggles shouldn't fog even if you breath on em.


That could possibly the dumbest post in this thread.

Keep the goggles off the top of your head and keep the vents clear of snow.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Grimdog said:


> That could possibly the dumbest post in this thread.
> 
> Keep the goggles off the top of your head and keep the vents clear of snow.


LOL!  Cool, thanks for the advice. I don't think I'll return these yet, but instead take them up one more time and see what happens.

I'll try to implement all your guys' suggestions, and see if they help. Let's hope they do!!

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

I read about the warning when you clean oakleys, if you wipe the inside when its wet, its bad for it, or something like that. So if its dry, can you wipe it down with bag it comes in with? Oakley makes it sound like its bad if you touch the inside of it.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

You need to always use the micro-fibre bag that come with the goggles for cleaning and they don't recommend wiping off any moisture but rather shake off the moisture and let them air dry before yo clean they. This especially goes for iridium lenses.


----------

